# Oral cialis recipe?



## cobraforce

Hey guys I've came across 25g of cialis what is the best recipe for liquid cialis ?


----------



## panzerfaust

I did this for d-Bol and don't see why it wouldn't work for Cialis. I just took 1 gram of d-bol and put it into a 50ml "nib" of Bacardi so 1ml = 20mg, which is about perfect for dosing Cialis...


----------



## bbuck

I just made a test batch where I suspended it in Ora Plus. Then added Everclear so I had a 50/50 ratio of Ora Plus to Everclear. But still needs shaking every use.


----------



## ASHOP

I've seen guys make it with grain alcohol but it needs to be shaken well before use. I seen a recipe once using gelatin but cant seem to find it now.


----------



## Jstarks11

20mg/ml in grain alcohol should not need any shaking. Put a bunch of peppermint extract in it and it's not too bad. Personally, I just take grain alcohol, mix things to 20-25mg/ml and then put a shot of water in a glass, suck up 1ml out of the liquid oral and squirt it in the shot of water then down it. Put tad more water in the cup, swirl it and down. You get everything. No shaking no stirring takes like 10 seconds.
For 20mg/ml you just need 1 gram of powder in a graduated cylinder or something that is marked at 50ml. Now put your powder in, add grain alcohol (everclear) up to the 50ml mark. Heat it up just below 78C (the boiling point of everclear) No it will not spontaneously combust. Make sure you have it stirring as you heat. Magnetic stir plate and proper equipment would be nice. Now let cool and that shit will NEVER have to be shaken up!


----------



## BJJisLIFE

Jstarks11 said:


> 20mg/ml in grain alcohol should not need any shaking. Put a bunch of peppermint extract in it and it's not too bad. Personally, I just take grain alcohol, mix things to 20-25mg/ml and then put a shot of water in a glass, suck up 1ml out of the liquid oral and squirt it in the shot of water then down it. Put tad more water in the cup, swirl it and down. You get everything. No shaking no stirring takes like 10 seconds.
> For 20mg/ml you just need 1 gram of powder in a graduated cylinder or something that is marked at 50ml. Now put your powder in, add grain alcohol (everclear) up to the 50ml mark. Heat it up just below 78C (the boiling point of everclear) No it will not spontaneously combust. Make sure you have it stirring as you heat. Magnetic stir plate and proper equipment would be nice. Now let cool and that shit will NEVER have to be shaken up!



with the grain alcohol can't it be taken sublingual as a tincture for rapid absorption?


----------



## bbuck

BJJisLIFE said:


> with the grain alcohol can't it be taken sublingual as a tincture for rapid absorption?



My reading seems to say that alcohol is a small enough molecule to be absorbed through a membrane.


----------



## HUMANALIFE

for 60ml bottle put 1.4-1.5g of Cialis then just add 58ml of alcohol and your done.  Cialis is a suspension formula. Should be 20mg per ml.  use gel caps size 000 found on amazon fill 1ml in there and swallow.  No need to put under the tongue.  trust me you will notice why it's awesome.    at least your girl will.


----------



## panzerfaust

panzerfaust said:


> I did this for d-Bol and don't see why it wouldn't work for Cialis. I just took 1 gram of d-bol and put it into a 50ml "nib" of Bacardi so 1ml = 20mg, which is about perfect for dosing Cialis...



Holy S*&^ I just realized I didn't allow for the displacement of the powder ,but with one gram it can't be too much a difference...Sorry for the misleading advices lol


----------



## Starlord

You don't need alcohol with these liquid orals. Just Ora Plus and shake before each use. It's like a crushed up pill. If the grains are too large to be sucked up by the dropper or syringe they need to be ground down with mortar and pestle.


----------



## Gladiator1969

I am looking for help to make  cialis and Dbol 25 mg each.I noticed that they do have a thread on how to make capsules they are all  very confusing all these numbers with  math i seen lile 5 different ways to make them do you guys have any basic formulas so I can make my own 00 capsules and save myself money at the damn pharmacy...  thank you.


----------

